# OldSchoolLifter's Peptide & Anabolic Assault



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter???s Peptide & Anabolic Assault | Uncle Z Blog

 Hey guys, I wanted to talk to you about a cycle I put together for a friend a few months ago, At the time he was 5???10 225lbs and 20% Body Fat Making his Lean Body Mass at 180lbs, so after going through some options I put together a cycle for him that can be used for Bulking as well as cutting, and is a sure fire way to shred some fat and preserve and gain muscle. The end result after 90 days is a 5???10 212lb guy at 13% take a little, and he is still going! ( trying to convince him for a picture, but for now you will need to believe me ) 


After I layout the cycle for you, I will explain to you why I chose each individual compound, and give you a better insight on the peptides and aas Chosen. 


I call it 

*OldSchoolLifter Peptide- Anabolic Assault*


*1-13 Ghrp-2, 100mcg ??? SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout, Pre Bed*
*1-13 Mod-Grf(1-29) 100mcg SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout, Pre Bed*
*3-13 Test Prop 150mg/eod*
*3-13 Tren Ace 100mg/eod*
*3-13 Anavar 50mg/ed*
*1-13 - Clen 120mcg 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off Protocol.*


Some of you are wondering or thinking what makes this different??  The secret is in the Peptides.  As you know one the most significant things people notice while on Synthetic HGH is rapid fat loss. Do you know why this occurs? Lipolysis, and the release of FFA???s (free fatty acids), caused by the pulse increased Growth Hormone in your body.  This is turn mobilizes excess fat, and limits it from re attaching and inhibiting your body as fat, But you still need to utilize the Free Fatty Acids and burn them off, or else after re consumption of food, they reattach, only to be released again on your next dose. 

  Before we Go any further, and talk about dosing protocols, and methods used to gain rapid fat loss, Lets go into what GHRP-2 and Mod-Grf(1-29) really is.


GHRP or (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide) has 4 different options to choose from, in my experiment, I used Ghrp-2 this is a second Generation GHRP, The others are Ghrp-6, Hexarelin, and Ipamorelin.

*Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin, GHRP-2 has a stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing levels rising to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects, and should not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its counterpart GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all GHRP???s @ 1mcg per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at the saturation dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to cycle off, as your body will not desensitize to the compound. 


And quickly the others

*Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects Prolactin, and Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time used, and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use for a 8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once more. Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*Ipamorelin* is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not affect prolactin or cortisol at any dose.  Ipramorelin does not desensitize, and use can be on going, without losing effect.  Ipamorelin does not cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the point of pain.  Out of the 4 GHRP???s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the least amount of sides than any of the GHRP???s on the market today, however, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP.  Saturation dose is 100mcg

*GHRP-6 *is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not affect prolactin and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects these hormones minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and can cause major stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase Appetite greatly, and normally within 30 min after administration, Most use GHRP-6 to bulk with because of the increase in appetite.  Saturation Dose is 100mcg

*Mod-Grf(1-29)* Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O Dac, ( but really isn???t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) Taken alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not effective ) but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence of Somatostatin  which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an Amplifier, it takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP???s and Amplifies its effect making the GH pulse received even greater. All the while turning ???off??? the presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH pulse. Getting Modified GRF is important because regular GRF such as cjc-1293 degrades very rapidly once injected, and the end result is a 4% usability, Modified GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4 amino acid substitutions it will not rapidly metabolize in plasma and will make its way to the pituitary where it will affect growth hormone release, and the end result is a 90% plus usability in the blood stream.

  Okay enough of that, we could go into the science of it all, but the purpose of this is to open your eyes to a new form of cycling, that we all can benefit from. The science part we can touch on later.


Now a lot of you over the years have read about GH being the kind of muscle growth and fat loss, but most of you cannot afford the required 6 month minimum, and or just can???t justify the cost, I don???t blame you! The reason HGH has such a pronounced effect on fat loss, is because it induces lipolysis which creates a release of FFA???s ( Free Fatty Acids ) Into the blood stream, mobilizing these fats allows the user to burn them much more effectively, even without cardio, a simple eca stack during the FFA release will result in the mobilized fats being burned. Now if the user consumes high amounts of fats, and or carbs within 1 hour after administration the FFA release is halted. Proteins do not affect the release.  



You can mimic these fat loss affects buy creating GH pulses in your day with GHRP/Mod-Grf Stack. And at less than half the cost, what is stopping you? A 100mcg Dose of GHRP/Mod-Grf can result in a natural GH pulse of close to 15iu at its highest point 30 min after injection, over the course of 2 hours the pulse starts to decline back to base levels.  Not only will you enjoy a nice FFA release allowing you to burn fats, but now you are increasing your pituitary glands GH pulses naturally, resulting in improved muscle growth, better sleep, and joint and tissue repair??? HMM doesn???t these effects sounds very similar to Synthetic GH?

*The Protocol*


Now, the recommend protocol on taking these Peptides is Morning upon Wake (Fasted) Post workout, and Pre Bed.
  The reason we dose it like so, is to take advantage of the FFA and GH pulses at significant times of the day.
   For example, If you are a coffee drinker, You wake up and take your morning fasted dose of GHRP/Mod-Grf you now have induced an FFA release, and during that first hour you have had a couple cups of coffee, that caffeine will start acting like a thermogenic burning off those fats that were stored from the day before! You can even take it a step further, and do morning fasted Cardio after your dose, and burn even more! 

*Now the* *Post Workout Dose*, Dosing within 20min post workout will extend the Anabolic window due to  the increase in GH in the blood, as well as significantly increasing IGF-1 levels resulting in your body???s ability to consume more useable proteins, and quickly repair the damaged tissue???s from your workout, making them stronger, and fuller resulting in muscle gain!

*The Pre Bed dose*, will give you a better more rested sleep, the higher levels of GH will allow you to achieve REM faster, and longer. As well as the Release in FFA???S will keep your body anabolic as you sleep, No more catabolic worries while you???re sleeping!. Also being that the human body naturally creates the most amount of GH, and muscle growth while you???re sleeping, supplementing peptides to increase the amount of GH while you???re sleeping, will result in much faster recovery, soft tissue and joint repair, and a sense of well being, all that are paramount to building new muscle.


Now if you want to save a little more cash, dosing at the two most important times, PWO and Pre Bed will still result, in great benefits, but Ideally 3 or more times through the day would be your best option.


Taken alone, without the use of anabolics is another great option when cutting, we take anabolics to maintain muscle mass while on calorie restricted diets. During the FFA release caused by the pulse of GH, those mobilized fats are now being used as a source of energy, keeping you full, and maintaining an anabolic environment, resulting in little to no muscle loss while on restrictions. 

*Conclusion:*

  You can use these Peps for bulking or for cutting they are extremely versatile, If you are not worried about the FFA release, eat away 30 min after, you will still benefit from the GH pulse, but the FFA release will be halted. In the case above, easting was only restricted for 2 hours after morning dose, the rest of the doses I did not limit when he could eat, as long as it was 30 min after injection to gain full benefit from the GH pulses. That alongside a clean diet, clen, and minimal cardio. With the help of Test, Tren and Var his results are outstanding. He is currently off cycle, and on TRT but still using the peptides to continue his fat loss journey.


 I am doing the opposite, I am using them to bulk with, Dbol, Test,Tren, and peps, alongside 1mg folli next week! And my results have been excellent as well. I can???t wait to introduce the Myostatin Blocker.


If you haven???t already, grab you enough for 30 days, I assure you even within that short period of time, you will benefit from fat loss, improved sleep, better joint health, and Muscle recovery.



*Signing off *

*OSL*


----------



## twotuff (Aug 19, 2011)

1st. What is his age?
2nd. Thats a heavy load of stuff for the transformation, what was his history?


I know I personally still grow off of 500mg test a week, while losing bodyfat. What can you tell me about anavar? 


GREAT POST!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

twotuff said:


> 1st. What is his age?
> 2nd. Thats a heavy load of stuff for the transformation, what was his history?
> 
> 
> ...




He is 34, on TRT, did some heavy AAS use back in his 20's but fell off the wagon, I added the above becasue var would fit him perfectly, and prop would be great as well, but after goign through the options, we both saw tren as an ideal fit for him.

But I would recommend not cycling at or above 20%, but in the end it worked out nicley for him. 

Anavar has been shown time and time again, to have fat reducing properties, as well as lean gains, Plus the increase in RBC, and collagen synthesis helps combat tren fatigue and Joint degeneration.


----------



## twotuff (Aug 19, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> He is 34, on TRT, did some heavy AAS use back in his 20's but fell off the wagon, I added the above becasue var would fit him perfectly, and prop would be great as well, but after goign through the options, we both saw tren as an ideal fit for him.
> 
> But I would recommend not cycling at or above 20%, but in the end it worked out nicley for him.
> 
> Anavar has been shown time and time again, to have fat reducing properties, as well as lean gains, Plus the increase in RBC, and collagen synthesis helps combat tren fatigue and Joint degeneration.




I respect that.  I know age and AAS history play a huge role in body transformation. I will be documenting a transformation while I go into my contest prep, I will be looking forward to your input. I wont be using any peptides as of right now but that can change. I am sitting at close to 240 but with a 15-17% bf (im guessing). Hopefully in the end I will have something nice


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 19, 2011)

Good post OSL!!


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice..............very nice and more to come I am sensing.Good work-Thanks-OD


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 19, 2011)

OSL...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good post OSL!!





ordawg1 said:


> Nice..............very nice and more to come I am sensing.Good work-Thanks-OD





jbzjacked said:


> OSL...




Thank you Guys, I know its long winded, But I find these peptides really fascinating, and this is just scratching the surface, you can actually combined Synthetic GH along side for a more pronounced affect.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great stack OSL!!!!! I am running GHRP-2 alond side Mod(GRF-1) 3x daily and I am still gaining even on my pct!!!!! I gained 4lbs since which im sure is water but I still have 2 weeks of my pct and peps left so lets see what happens fellas!!!!


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome post OSL. Learning something new everyday here!


----------



## meow (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent post bro.


----------



## iron2 (Aug 19, 2011)

awsome job on post OSL.....great info.....


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 19, 2011)

Great job! nice!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you guys, If you have any question let me know, and I will do my best to answer them. And if you too have experience and success with these peptides post up your results, and what you think! and if you haven't tried them, spend a few bucks and try em for a month! you will love it!


----------



## robbiek426 (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome post bro! I am going to ask you to be my peptide coach in the near future!


----------



## vannesb (Aug 20, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> He is 34, on TRT, did some heavy AAS use back in his 20's but fell off the wagon, I added the above becasue var would fit him perfectly, and prop would be great as well, but after goign through the options, we both saw tren as an ideal fit for him.
> 
> But I would recommend not cycling at or above 20%, but in the end it worked out nicley for him.
> 
> Anavar has been shown time and time again, to have fat reducing properties, as well as lean gains, Plus the increase in RBC, and collagen synthesis helps combat tren fatigue and Joint degeneration.



Great post bro!!


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 20, 2011)

Maby make a package deal on the peptides??


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys, if time permits in a week or so Ill have an HGH and Slin write up. Also Today Ill be starting my Follistatin, so Look for the Log in research chem section sometime today!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 20, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Thanks Guys, if time permits in a week or so Ill have an HGH and Slin write up. Also Today Ill be starting my Follistatin, so Look for the Log in research chem section sometime today!


 
I will be looking forward to that Follastin-344 log bro!!!!! I plan on running it in my next blast at week 8, 100mcgs for 10 days follwed by metha-drol or D-Bol still haven't made up my mind on the oral yet but Im sure it's going to be a fun bulk. I'm trying to break 200lbs by next April for my first show at the Jay Cutler Classic in Boston,MA!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> I will be looking forward to that Follastin-344 log bro!!!!! I plan on running it in my next blast at week 8, 100mcgs for 10 days follwed by metha-drol or D-Bol still haven't made up my mind on the oral yet but Im sure it's going to be a fun bulk. I'm trying to break 200lbs by next April for my first show at the Jay Cutler Classic in Boston,MA!!!



nice man! Yeah im on week 8 or so of my cycle, so starting the Folli is going to be a ride, Ill be able to really test out its full potential.

Right now im 5'8 208 12% so really looking forward to it!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 20, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> nice man! Yeah im on week 8 or so of my cycle, so starting the Folli is going to be a ride, Ill be able to really test out its full potential.
> 
> Right now im 5'8 208 12% so really looking forward to it!


 
Thats whats up bro I can't wait to see those results!!! Your stats are almost my goals except less bodyfat lol, Im about 5"6 to 5"7 175lbs 10%bf. I'm trying to bulk up to around 205 or so!!! But hey im in for the ride and maybe i'll learn a thing or two!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

Great write up. Im interested in peptides but still would like to know more. Im interested in starting after my cycle. If i were to start would i start with my PCT or after my PCT? Im looking more for bulk then to burn fat so im guessing *GHRP-6 *would be best for me do to the big increase im apatite? You said *Ghrp-2* does not have to be cycled off but does *GHRP-6*? Is their a recomonded time (days?, weeks?, months?) you should run this? Also is thier anything else that has to be run besides GHRP and GHRH when you use these to? One last question...(for now) is their any sort of PCT you should do once you stop taking these?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Great write up. Im interested in peptides but still would like to know more. Im interested in starting after my cycle. If i were to start would i start with my PCT or after my PCT? Im looking more for bulk then to burn fat so im guessing *GHRP-6 *would be best for me do to the big increase im apatite? You said *Ghrp-2* does not have to be cycled off but does *GHRP-6*? Is their a recomonded time (days?, weeks?, months?) you should run this? Also is thier anything else that has to be run besides GHRP and GHRH when you use these to? One last question...(for now) is their any sort of PCT you should do once you stop taking these?



I would Start with PCT, and Continue afterwords. For bulking you can easily use either or, but since GHRP-6 does increase appetite, many prefer it when bulking, it in some ways numbs your stomach, and you keep shoveling food in! it is pretty nice.

GHRP-6 does not desensitize so you do not have to cycle of and on, you can run it ongoing. There is no coming off protocol, becasue all your deign is fooling your pituitary glad to produce more GH, your not actually supplementing it, so when discontinues, everything still functions as normal.

For appetite increase with GHRP-6 Doses need to be above 150mcg per time you dose.

Starting off PWO and Pre Bed would be a great way to start, then if you can moving to 3x a day would be even better.

You do not need to run Mod-Grf along side, but the GH pulse created by GHRP's are intensified when used in correlation. so not only will you be getting a nice hunger boost, but your GH pulses would be even higher. I would run both.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I would Start with PCT, and Continue afterwords. For bulking you can easily use either or, but since GHRP-6 does increase appetite, many prefer it when bulking, it in some ways numbs your stomach, and you keep shoveling food in! it is pretty nice.
> 
> GHRP-6 does not desensitize so you do not have to cycle of and on, you can run it ongoing. There is no coming off protocol, becasue all your deign is fooling your pituitary glad to produce more GH, your not actually supplementing it, so when discontinues, everything still functions as normal.
> 
> ...


 
great thanks for the info that was very helpful. i would be running Mod-Grf onside of it especially if its that much more beneficial. Is their anytime in PCT i should start or just start the same day i start PCT? Lets say i use GHRP-6 and the hunger is to much would it be bad to switch over to GHRP-2? Ill start off at PWO and Pre bed and work my way up 
anything else i should no or any helpful tips? i saw something somewhere about needed it to be refrigerated?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> great thanks for the info that was very helpful. i would be running Mod-Grf onside of it especially if its that much more beneficial. Is their anytime in PCT i should start or just start the same day i start PCT? Lets say i use GHRP-6 and the hunger is to much would it be bad to switch over to GHRP-2? Ill start off at PWO and Pre bed and work my way up
> anything else i should no or any helpful tips? i saw something somewhere about needed it to be refrigerated?




You can start day 1 of PCT, and then continue afterwords. If the hunger is "to bad" just lower the dose, but if you switch to GHRP-2 it wont make a difference in a negative way, only positive as GHRP-2 is stronger than 6.

I dont refrigerate it, Some do, I keep in a cool dark place with no issues. 

You can always grab some IGF, to increase your levels while on PCT, research shows it helps maintain gains. But then again the GHRP's and GHRH's increase IGF naturally, so you may be able to just save a dime.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

good im glad to hear i dont need to put it in the fridge. thanks for all the help and info guys i really aprechiate it! 



OldSchoolLifter said:


> You can start day 1 of PCT, and then continue afterwords. If the hunger is "to bad" just lower the dose, but if you switch to GHRP-2 it wont make a difference in a negative way, only positive as GHRP-2 is stronger than 6.
> 
> I dont refrigerate it, Some do, I keep in a cool dark place with no issues.
> 
> You can always grab some IGF, to increase your levels while on PCT, research shows it helps maintain gains. But then again the GHRP's and GHRH's increase IGF naturally, so you may be able to just save a dime.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

I really don't have much knowledge about this. 
I have a pro-bber client who wants to include this into a future cycle of both 500mg of test enth, 400mg of tren ace, and wants to use this as an add-in. He's currently weighing 245-250 at about 9-10% fat. How much would he use? He'd be using it for cutting, and his source will only sell it in 5mg doses and only has access to Ghrp-2, which made me more confused. I want to give him the right answer, but just don't know much about this particular compound. Also, if he's using 1mg of adex EOD, should that change?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I really don't have much knowledge about this.
> I have a pro-bber client who wants to include this into a future cycle of both 500mg of test enth, 400mg of tren ace, and wants to use this as an add-in. He's currently weighing 245-250 at about 9-10% fat. How much would he use? He'd be using it for cutting, and his source will only sell it in 5mg doses and only has access to Ghrp-2, which made me more confused. I want to give him the right answer, but just don't know much about this particular compound. Also, if he's using 1mg of adex EOD, should that change?




Hey jugg

Saturation dose is 1mcg per 2.2lbs body weight, So your friend will need 111mcg per dose for saturation, going higher has very minimal aadded benefits so staying at saturation is the most common way to dose.

He can run GHRP-2 Alone, but to intensify the GH pulse caused by the GHRP adding a GHRH like Mod-Grf or ( cjc-1295 w/o dac ) is preferred, becasue not only will it intensify the effect, but also make it a longer pulse.

Adex is fine, I prefer aromasin, but if the GHRP's and GHRH's are taken correctly, and allow the FFA release to work, you can burn great amounts of fat with some effort.



OSL


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

See here's where I get confused. He only has 5mg doses. How would that equate to 100mcg? .1mg? If I'm not mistaken, 5000mcg is equal to 5mg. HUH??


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> See here's where I get confused. He only has 5mg doses. How would that equate to 100mcg? .1mg? If I'm not mistaken, 5000mcg is equal to 5mg. HUH??


 do you mean it comes in 5mg bottles?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey hopefully someone on this thread can answer this.  I was wondering where else besides the stomach can you inject peptides?


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 25, 2011)

There are many sites on the body that are safe to give subcutaneous shots. Following is a list of the sites where subcutaneous shots may be given:

Upper Arm: Uncover the arm to the shoulder to see the whole arm. Have the person getting the shot stand with hand on hip. Stand next to and a little behind the person. Find the area in the middle part of the arm, halfway between the elbow and shoulder. Gently grasp the skin at the back of the arm between your thumb and first 2 fingers. You should have 1-2 inches of skin.

Abdomen: Uncover the abdomen to see the whole area. Find the waist area. You may give a shot bounded by these landmarks: below the waist, to just above the hip bone, and from where the body curves at the side to about 2 inches from the middle of the abdomen. Avoid the bellybutton. Use the natural line in the middle of the body as a marker. It may be hard to see, but it is there unless it was removed by surgery.

Thigh: Uncover the entire leg. Find the area between the knee and hip. The middle of the thigh, from mid-front to mid-side, on the outside part of the thigh is a safe site. Gently grasp the area to make sure you can pinch one to two inches of skin.

Lower back: Uncover the back from the waist to the top of the rear-end. A shot may be given just below the waist to a line that runs across the back above the crack between rear end cheeks. Give the shot between the area where the body curves at the hip and a few inches from the spine.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

are peptide shots different from a regular AAS shot? i was told i could do them the same way...?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> do you mean it comes in 5mg bottles?



yes


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> yes




5mg can be reconstituted with bac water with 2ml to equal 100mch/4iu
2mg can be reconstituted with bac water with 2ml to equal 100mcg/10iu


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww crap-now there's math???


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Aww crap-now there's math???




LOL no math brother, I just gave you what you needed! haha


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LOL no math brother, I just gave you what you needed! haha



Thank ya sir!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Aww crap-now there's math???




so when you reconstitute it, Draw up 4 units, of the 5mg Vial, and 10units of the 2mg vial, and you now have 200mcg total, 100mcg of Mod-grf, and 100mcg GHRP and go to town! 

SubQ!

lol 

You will feel a slight head rish for a few min after injection, and a rumble of the stomach indicating the release of the FFA's


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 26, 2011)

May have to try ... lol


----------



## Repo (Aug 28, 2011)

Gosh damn, how did I overlook this post?

Very well said OldSchool!!! 

The detail in your instructions is spot on...

*... "great post my friend - well said!" *


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 28, 2011)

Repo said:


> Gosh damn, how did I overlook this post?
> 
> Very well said OldSchool!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you Repo, coming from you that means alot, Your the mad scientist, Im just the hobbyist!


----------



## Repo (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Thank you Repo, coming from you that means alot, Your the mad scientist, Im just the hobbyist!



Ah, it means a lot from you too buddy ... "you've got it go'n on - for sure!"


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 29, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> so when you reconstitute it, Draw up 4 units, of the 5mg Vial, and 10units of the 2mg vial, and you now have 200mcg total, 100mcg of Mod-grf, and 100mcg GHRP and go to town!
> 
> SubQ!
> 
> ...


 
You hit that on the dot bro LOL!!!! My stomache always growls when I take my GHRP and MOD-GRF and the rush is kinda weird sometimes espeacially before bed. It's almost like im ready for a workout or something so I just bang out my girl and go to sleep!!! OH YEAAA!!!! LOL


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Repo said:


> Gosh damn, how did I overlook this post?
> 
> Very well said OldSchool!!!
> 
> ...


 
Your not trurning blind on me now Repo are you???? LOL I need ya man, your my go to guy for my blasts LOL!!!! I just picked up some Folli to run in my upcoming blast and I can't wait to run it now HAHAHHA it's going to be great!!!Hey OSL how did you like the Folli all around my dude????


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 31, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Your not trurning blind on me now Repo are you???? LOL I need ya man, your my go to guy for my blasts LOL!!!! I just picked up some Folli to run in my upcoming blast and I can't wait to run it now HAHAHHA it's going to be great!!!Hey OSL how did you like the Folli all around my dude????




Folli was nice, I put my last update in the thread check it out, and Ill get back to your Pm's been swamped brother


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 5'8" 194lbs 20%Bf approx. Was holding off on aas cycle till I lost some more. Train 4 days diet under control I've lost 85lbs so far. Would peptides help with loss? Don't understand the reconstituting deal either.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 3, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> I'm 5'8" 194lbs 20%Bf approx. Was holding off on aas cycle till I lost some more. Train 4 days diet under control I've lost 85lbs so far. Would peptides help with loss? Don't understand the reconstituting deal either.




yes the peptides can aide in fat loss, as they will release the Free Fatty Acids, (FFA's) how you utilize them and burn them is what makes the difference.

Here is a Peptide Calculator to better help you with reconstitution 

Peptide Calculator


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the calculator OSL, now I won't have to PM you so much! LOL


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks for the calculator OSL, now I won't have to PM you so much! LOL




 anytime brother


----------



## longworthb (Sep 4, 2011)

I still don't get it lol. 5mg bottles is what my source has also so 10ml of bad water and 5mg equals how many mcg per 1ml?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2011)

longworthb said:


> I still don't get it lol. 5mg bottles is what my source has also so 10ml of bad water and 5mg equals how many mcg per 1ml?



For one, it wont come in a 10ml vial, most you can fit will be 3ml

Use the calculator above.

5mg + 3ml Bac Water = 100mcg/ 6 units


----------



## longworthb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how much I'm going to have to buy. stats are 23 202lbs 6ft and 9% bf also if it makes a diff. I'm interested in the ghrp6. if u can help it would be much appreciated


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2011)

longworthb said:


> I'm trying to figure out how much I'm going to have to buy. stats are 23 202lbs 6ft and 9% bf also if it makes a diff. I'm interested in the ghrp6. if u can help it would be much appreciated




10mg of each ghrp-6 and mod-grf @ 100mcg 3x daily will last you 33 days


----------



## longworthb (Sep 4, 2011)

ok. thanks a lot man


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 4, 2011)

what is the best combo for weight loss? and you have to pin 3 times a day?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> what is the best combo for weight loss? and you have to pin 3 times a day?




A good combo would be the cycle I laid out in the first post, What are your stats and goals?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm 42 5'8" 194lbs I want to lean up and add more muscle. I've already lost over 80lbs and added some muscle +1.5" on arms, forearms and legs. Still struggling with belly below belly button and extra skin. I don't expect to get a six pack just want to look food and be much bigger than average in a good way.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> I'm 42 5'8" 194lbs I want to lean up and add more muscle. I've already lost over 80lbs and added some muscle +1.5" on arms, forearms and legs. Still struggling with belly below belly button and extra skin. I don't expect to get a six pack just want to look food and be much bigger than average in a good way.



Peptides are a good choice in your situation right now, But I would hold off on the AAS until your BF % is under 15% once your their then we can re evaluate and get a cycle going for you.

I know in my trial in the original post my friend was at 20% but he was going to do it regardless, So I might as well make sure he does it correctly.

Congrats on losing over 80lbs already! that is no easy feat! keep it going, and look into the possibility of adding Mod-Grf and GHRP-6 3 x per day, ideally for fat loss you want to use it

Morning Fasted, followed by some caffeine or an eca stack, then cardio about 35-45min after dosing, (fasted)

Pre Workout, ( Fasted)

Pre Bed

Good luck brother.


----------

